# Just bought my first horse trailer



## Momofahorselover (Feb 26, 2011)

I just bought my first horse trailer. I've had my horses a while but never had a trailer. I was wondering if anyone out there had ideas for what I might need for the trailer that I might not think of. Like what did you "wish" you had when you first had your trailer. I just thought this would help me get the right supplies the first time ... LOL

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

A spare tire, lug wrench that fits, one of the easy jacks, and a pair of wheel scotches.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Two small square bladed shovels make excellent wheel chocks and do double duty for cleaning the trailer. To use as wheel chocks lay on the ground both in front of the tire and behind with the hump upward. Push the blade under the tire, then do the other. Trailer won't move.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish I had a camera monitor system, maybe one day.....


----------



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

Having a first aid kit for BOTH human and horse. 
A solid, high quality muck rake, because if yours breaks off the farm, there's no chance of grabbing another!
A spare tire of course, but if it's outside the trailer, a cover is essential! 
Also, remember to cover your hitch (if it's a bumper pull) it will prolong it's life, and prevent much stress when it's rusted and hard to maneuver, I made that mistake only once!


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

Duct Tape! Lol.


----------



## Momofahorselover (Feb 26, 2011)

Um ... do I want to know what the duct tape is for? LOL ..... It's a Gooseneck ... but I will get a tire cover for sure. Yes of course about the rake ... figures my daughters horse was in it for 2 seconds and gave me a pile to clean ... it was funny. 

Tire cover - check
first aid kit for both - check
scotch blocks - check
lug wrench - check
jack - in truck already
muck rake - check
duct tape (um ..... ) 

Anything else? 

The trailer is a CM 3 horse Slant Gooseneck all Aluminum with dressing room. We love it so far. 

Thank you so much for everyone's input. You guys are great!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

-I have a water tank in mine and it's really nice to have. Can water the horses and wash up after a ride.

-Keep a container of axle grease in the trailer. Why you ask? Each and everytime I hook up, first thing I do is pull the lid, turn it upside down and put some grease on my ball. Doing it this way keeps grease off my hands and the hitch/ball life is greatly extended.

-Baby wipes for those times I don't have water in my tank for cleaning up.

-Sun screen/bug repellant combo for me, fly spray for the horses.

-Just recently started carrying disposable latex gloves, really is nice for picking those muddy feet.

-Small garbage bag.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I never go anywhere without 5 gal jug of H2O.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Can of bee or wasp spray. They always try to nest under my hitch. It sucks to get stung at 6:00am before a big show.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Roadside service.......and some beer:wink:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

A leather punch (we only ever seem to need one of these when we are away from home)
Spare chicago screws (again, they only come loose and fall out when away from home)
A spare headstall and reins (like to keep a cheap nylon set in there just in case something breaks that I can't fix, its come in handy too many times to admit).
WD-40 (sticky hinges, latch pins, etc.)


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate chicago screws in headgear, they back out at the worst time. Best solution is first, replace them with something that stays together. Second is go buy some loctite to use on them. Harder to take apart but keeps them from falling off on a ride.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Darrin said:


> I hate chicago screws in headgear, they back out at the worst time. Best solution is first, replace them with something that stays together. Second is go buy some loctite to use on them. Harder to take apart but keeps them from falling off on a ride.


I know, I like ties, too, but my kids all want the pretty conchos and such for showing, so screws it is. Since we end up changing bits pretty frequently, we can't use loctite on the bit ends, but that's a great idea for all the other dang screws!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer!
I like CM trailers, I think you will be pleased with it.

One thing I was thankful for the other day when I had a blowout delivering the trailer I sold is a block to set your jack on if you are changing a tire in soft ground or mud!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Easy-Up® Steel Trailer Jack in Horse Trailer Accessories at Schneider Saddlery

The number 1 thing I won't leave home without!

Dura-Tech® Pull and Tie in Trailer Ties / Cross Ties at Schneider Saddlery

Water Tanks

I like the 30 gal, 2 saddle tank that doubles as a saddle rack. 

And never forget a hose, for the water tank and to hose of your horses if you get somewhere there's a spigot but no hose. 

And:

Fire extinguisher
Water Buckets
Bucket Hangers
Plastic glasses (so you can get water out of the tank for yourself)
Toilet paper
Paper towels
Step stool
Hay nets 
(most trailers have feeders of somekind but I like to put up a hay net outside when they're tied)
Screw drivers, Phillips and flathead
Flashlight
EZ boots, just in case
Blanket bars
Saddle racks
Brush box(es)
Hanging accessory bag
Bridle Rack
Hose hanger
Hat rack
Storage shelves w/lip
Star lug wrench, kept IN the trailer and promise to KILL anyone who takes it out



Roadside assitance that will haul your horse trailer and help with the horses if it's loaded, that's a MAJOR must have.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got my brand new horse trailer less than 2 months ago. Do not go anywhere without US Rider or AAA Premium RV (Covers horse trailers). The 3rd time I used my new trailer was to a show in Portland Oregon, on the way down I drained my battery as the truck battery I had was fine for just the truck, but between the break controller, the electric breaks in the trailer, driving with my lights on and the radio, it wouldn't start up when I stopped for gas. US Rider came out with a new supersized battery, and installed it. On the way home, from the same show just under 100 miles from home, I snapped a belt and needed my truck and trailer towed home. US Rider came out again loaded my truck on to a flat bed, hitched up the horse trailer and drove us home. Except for the car battery which we reimbursed them for, it didn't cost me a cent. Paid for itself twice over within the first month. 

Breaking down sucks, but breaking down with two horses in 80 degree heat is unimaginably horrible. 

Also magnetic backup guides, so you can hitch up by yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Not trying to be smart, but have you ever heard of preventative maintenance?


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Not trying to be smart, but have you ever heard of preventative maintenance?


 
Actually I had just taken my truck in the day before we left. I always take my truck in before we go on trips longer than a hundred miles or so exactly because I am paranoid about breaking down. I had my tires checked and rotated, my oil changed and fluids checked, and one of the things they checked and replaced while I was there, were my two timing belts.

The battery thing I can understand. It was only my 3rd time with this horse trailer, and both of the other shows were within 30 miles of home and I disconnect the truck and left the trailer at the show ground the night before, giving my truck plenty of time to recharge the alternator between uses. 

On our camping trips in to the mountains or to Montana we pull an older pop up tent trailer, with no electric breaks and only basic 4 prong lights. 

The belt snapping *was because of* the preventative maintenance. 

Had I kept the older belt that was in _fair_ condition I honestly probably would have been fine. Again because of my paranoia I didn’t want fair, I wanted dependable, so I got it replaced.

However the mechanic that installed it either did a crappy job or didn't double-check the tension and it either slipped off or snapped off and took the second, serpentine belt with it.

I actually totally get the snarky response, but it’s not like my truck sits out in the rain with the hood open to the elements, and I load my horses in to a rust bucket and we go screeching down the road with blue exhaust, and leaving a burning rubber stench and a high pitch squealing from under the hood.

There were *no* overt signs even when it did snap. I thought I thought I smelled a faint rubber smell at the time, we were also behind a caravan of semis and dump trucks and it was super easy to dismiss as someone else’s car. In addition, since the truck was still running, the engine temperature was normal to cool, and we could break and accelerate, I had no clue until we stopped for gas again, and the truck wouldn't start, again. Seriously, we had no clue it was only in retrospect that I remembered the faint rubber smell and even then that was over 100 miles earlier. 

Keep in mind this was on the way home and the new belts had at this point been working fine for just over 300 miles (According to Google, 193.5 miles each direction plus the hotel was about 10 miles away from the show, and we got gas a little over half the way on the way home)

And it’s not like I’m a Dumbo all by myself and can play little miss ignorant of cars, I had my husband with me who while not a genius at the internal combustion engine, _is_ a professional engineer by trade, and he didn’t see, hear, feel or smell anything at the time either.

PLUS after we had the battery replaced the day before we had the mechanic at Les Schwab go over the truck again to make sure this was the only problem, or cause and HE gave us a clean bill of health.

This stuff really does *just happen* and when you're putting any kind of strain or stress the odds go up even more, and even preventative maintenance isn't perfect. 

My own mom, the life time organic vegetarian who ran 5 miles a day, and never smoked did drugs and only drank a glass of wine on holidays, who went to the doctor for every regular test and checkup suggested, still died at the age of 65 earlier this year. Meanwhile my dad who smokes a pack a day, only eats fried meats, and the only vegetable I've ever seen him eat is a potato, and his idea of exercise is watching Golf on TV, and only gets limited Medicare, is alive and kicking despite being a decade older than my mom. 

So yes, preventative maintenance can be a huge indicator of future performance, but it's not the only factor. Sometime $h!t just happens, and it's nobody’s fault for not seeing it coming. As much as we believe in preventative maintenance we all also buy insurence.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

FYI, a battery cell can die at anytime and you'll be running off your alternator. Once you stop the engine there isn't enough amperage in your battery to restart. Usually this happens on older batteries but can happen on newer batteries. Also more likely to have a battery die during cold weather than any other time. Most batteries are good to 5 years but most of us wont replace them until we see a problem because they might last 10 and average 8. I have a 16 year old pickup that the batteries have been replaced only once, I'm betting this winter they'll die if it gets cold.

As for the belt, sounds like it was defective from the manufacturer and you had a bit of bad luck being the one who bought it. Feces happens.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BGRW, I actually bought an USRiders policy after reading your post and my incident the other day! Sometimes sh!t happens.

I had sold my trailer, the buyer lives 3 hours away and doesn't have a gooseneck hitch, si I agreed to deliver since not coming down on my price. Before delivering I took the trailer to the car wash and gave it it a thorough wash, wax, vacuumed the tackroom and even ArmorAll'ed the tires, which at that time I thumped. Later down the road I stopped for fuel and felt the tires for heat...all good. Further down, I looked in my mirror to change lanes to watch a trailer tire come apart. Not wanting a tire to tear a fender off I immediately pull off to the shoulder.(not sure what I might have hit or happened) No big deal, I don't mind changing tires at all, I am a big girl. I start to try to bust the lug nuts off and I can't even budge them, I tried standing on the wrench, even found a pipe for a cheater bar in the truck...nothing. At this point I have been along side the road for a good 20 min. And no one has offered assistance. (this is on 175 just south of Dallas)This I find odd, where I am from, I would not have even had to bust out a spare tire or jack before someone would stop and ask if I needed help or a ride. Finally some guys with TDOT stop to help and between the two they get the lugnuts busted off and the tire changed for me. I thanked them profusely and offered cash for their assistance. 
So at this point I think to myself..sh!t happens, good thing I didn't have a trailer load of horses in this heat on a busy hwy(although I could of hopped on and trotted somewhere,lol!) and roadside assistance might be a good investment!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

WD 40 works for ceased lug nuts, FYI.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

waresbear said:


> WD 40 works for ceased lug nuts, FYI.


Damnit, one more item for the trailer I hadn't thought of!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! Unfortunately I didn't have any! I cleaned the trailer out, I use it on witches knots.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Sometimes sh!t happens. good thing I didn't have a trailer load of horses in this heat on a busy hwy(although I could of hopped on and trotted somewhere,lol!) and roadside assistance might be a good investment!


I'm going to a show on the other side of the state this weekend, rougly a 5 hour drive. And *of course* its supposed to be over 100 degrees durring the day with an overnight cool of 80. And of course the earliest check in for overnight stabling is 3PM. I had the truck taken in and checked out again, and had him pay special attention to the cooling systems.

I have a lot of things on my packing list, but my US Rider membership pack is right at the top, to double and triple check. I cannot even imagine driving through the desert in 100 degree weather and blowing a tire. 

That being said as I often horse trailer camp at these far away shows, in my horse trailer, I have:
A 10 X 10 popup shade tent, with insect screen walls.
2 folding camping chairs
An emergency lamp with built in rechargeable batteries, hand crank, radio and USB port for phone charging.
A camping fold out cot and sleeping bag. (I know some people just put a tarp over clean shavings but I cant do it. I always thing that I'm a sheet of plastic away from sleeping in her poo.)
A Cooler with popup table top.
Spray bottle of vinegar
Biodegradable toilet paper
First Aid kits for people and horses.
Trailer Aid
Portable Hot pen

The tack and horse supplies only go in and out for the show or event, but all that stuff lives in my horse trailer year round. 

And of course my magnetic hitch alignment poles, and coupler and hitch locks.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> An emergency lamp with built in rechargeable batteries, hand crank, radio and USB port for phone charging.


I was given a battery operated flourescent lantern 13 years ago and it's still running on the original D cell batteries. Now they have those LED ones and I'm thinking of getting one of those.


----------

